# Spring Conundrum



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

It's spring again. Breezes are just a little bit warmer. The sun beams down a little more strongly. And the call of the overstuffed bins in my basement gets a little bit louder. Yep, it's that time again - time to start weeding through my Halloween collection and deciding what might find a new home at the local thrift store. 

And that's where my troubles start: going to that thrift store. Because, right now, everyone is spring cleaning, and their discards and cast-offs don't look like trash to me. Anything Halloween, cutesy home decor, pumpkin pail or maybe a small outdoor prop, is something to consider. Most, of course, are that lovely, brilliant orange, making them impossibly eye-catching. So going just to drop things off is very, very difficult. 

So for now, I've started putting the few "maybes" I can decide on in a laundry basket, with the intention of taking them straight to the thrift store. But the challenge will be in bringing that basket home empty.


----------

